# M3 Csl



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.e46drivers.de/msm/video/m3be.mpg


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

trev0006 said:


> http://www.e46drivers.de/msm/video/m3be.mpg


 :yikes:

That is absolutely ridiculous !!! Better than downloading porn. Watched it 5 times in a row.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Is that an elapsed time clock in the cluster? That would be cool!


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

trev0006 said:


> http://www.e46drivers.de/msm/video/m3be.mpg


So what was the top speed? 150-160 mph :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

drmwvr said:


> So what was the top speed? 150-160 mph :dunno:


the OBC read 266 so that should be ~ 166mph....

the speedo needle was indicating ~ 288 kmh...


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

It's interesting that the tach lights didn't light up (reverse) as the car approached redline. All regular SMG cars get the reverse tach lights at redline.



trev0006 said:


> http://www.e46drivers.de/msm/video/m3be.mpg


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> It's interesting that the tach lights didn't light up (reverse) as the car approached redline. All regular SMG cars get the reverse tach lights at redline.


I was wondering the same thing... when does yours start to light up? As you approach redline or after you get to it? Maybe the guy shifted just before it got to that point? :dunno:


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

It depends on the gear but the lights usually start around 7500 and gradually light up everything as it approaches 8000 rpm. That car was clearly going to redline in most of the gears, so it should have lit up the lights. Maybe on the csl you don't get that feature.



doeboy said:


> I was wondering the same thing... when does yours start to light up? As you approach redline or after you get to it? Maybe the guy shifted just before it got to that point? :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> It depends on the gear but the lights usually start around 7500 and gradually light up everything as it approaches 8000 rpm. That car was clearly going to redline in most of the gears, so it should have lit up the lights. Maybe on the csl you don't get that feature.


CSL has a mode that allows the driver to LC off the car, then keep the throttle planted, and it will shift itself at exactly 7900rpm in every gear till the 6th gear. It's in the CSL brochure that I read.

That is the one car that I would have totaly gotten over the Turbo, without question. :thumbup:

Damn them for not bringing zie car.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> the OBC read 266 so that should be ~ 166mph....
> 
> the speedo needle was indicating ~ 288 kmh...


Top speed requires HP, the CSL don't gots it.

Regular M3 with 333HP can already manage 167mpn in 5th gear at 8000rpm. The most that the CSL can do is probably mid 170's.

Remember, the Turbo, with 415HP, can only get up to 175 frantically, after which point the speed climbed at 1mph increment, and was verified by Butthead to 185 before running out of road to do 180 plus speed.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Top Speed over 170++++*



drmwvr said:


> So what was the top speed? 150-160 mph :dunno:


There is one here in Taiwan and they hit 290 KMH/R easily.. ****ing thing is fast. Really nice and sounds awesome. Saw one drive by the other day and it sounded sweet. A dream car..


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Top speed requires HP, the CSL don't gots it.
> 
> Regular M3 with 333HP can already manage 167mpn in 5th gear at 8000rpm. The most that the CSL can do is probably mid 170's.
> 
> Remember, the Turbo, with 415HP, can only get up to 175 frantically, after which point the speed climbed at 1mph increment, and was verified by Butthead to 185 before running out of road to do 180 plus speed.


That sounds about right - BMW quietly quotes the derestricted top speed as 282 kmh/176 mph. 360 bhp is lots, but I bet the CSL has more drag than a standard M3 as well. CSLs can be derestricted by BMW dealers on production of a racing licence.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Stuka said:


> Top speed requires HP, the CSL don't gots it. Regular M3 with 333HP can already manage 167mpn in 5th gear at 8000rpm. The most that the CSL can do is probably mid 170's.


I'll have to watch the video again, but wasn't he still accelerating in 6th? I've never been close, so I'm curious, is top speed in an M3 in 5th or 6th?

Alex


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:yummy:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

:yikes: 

Thanks Trev, keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I'll have to watch the video again, but wasn't he still accelerating in 6th? I've never been close, so I'm curious, is top speed in an M3 in 5th or 6th?
> 
> Alex


Probably 5th.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> There is one here in Taiwan and they hit 290 KMH/R easily.. ****ing thing is fast. Really nice and sounds awesome. Saw one drive by the other day and it sounded sweet. A dream car..


Yeah but was that 290 indicated on the speedo needle... remember margin of error between indicated and actual speed... if the speedo needle was indicating 290 he could be actually going about 270ish. look at the video... the needle indicated abour 288 but the OBC diag mode read 266 when the video stopped.

No question that it is a sweet car though. :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AJAX said:


> Probably 5th.


The video actually does show the car accelerating in 6th.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Ryan330i said:


> The video actually does show the car accelerating in 6th.


That's what I thought, but I haven't had time to go back at watch it again. So that takes me back to my original question: in an un-governed M3, would top speed be achieved in 5th or in 6th?

Alex


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

I'll find out for ya'll in april/may..


----------

